# "Trouble" Leonas dog



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I just saw Nightline is going to talk about Leonas maltese tonight!!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I just saw Nightline is going to talk about Leonas maltese tonight!!![/B]


Thank you for this post I was going to go to bed but not now. I have to see this. Plus I love watching things about Diana.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=428787
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your welcome!
Im glad you saw my post.
Iam DVRing it since I knew I would get sidetracked here.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I watched it but didn't hear where the money goes when the dog dies. I hope it's not the dog's guardian or the dog may die suddenly.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I did not hear it either, but did hear on the show that comes on right after nightline (not sure the name) that when Trouble passes she is to be laid to rest beside Leona in the mausoleum (sp).


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Well that was a time eatter.
(No wonder Im usually on SM at this time.)
I already knew about all that from watching CNN today and the posts here from last night.
Maybe a google search will tell more.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> I watched it but didn't hear where the money goes when the dog dies. I hope it's not the dog's guardian or the dog may die suddenly. [/B]


 :shocked: No kidding!!!!!
That's a VERY scarey thgt!But it does make me wonder!!! rayer:


----------

